# Help a newb out please//Ears Cropped and/ or tail docked



## RyanB (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a beatiful blue pup that is about 12 weeks old.
Is it too late to get her ears and tail done???
Does anyone know a good place to go near Olympia WA to get it done?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You dont dock the tails of apbt or am bullys or mutts derived from such. But 12 weeks isnt too old to get ears cropped by a VET.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

where did you learn that pit bulls have their tails docked? i would cross that source off my list of people that can offer good advice.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why would you want the tail docked? I'm not very familiar with breeds that get their tails docked but isnt tail docking usually done in the first few days? APBTs and AmBullies aren't suppose to be docked.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My girl just got her ears cropped at a vet in Renton, WA yesterday. I'm picking her up this afternoon and will let you know how it turned out. The vet I went with was a bit of a drive for me (I live in Snohomish County) but came recommended and had stellar reviews. I can PM you the info if you're interested.

The vet did say that right around twelve weeks is the perfect time to crop.


----------



## DobeDude (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is some advice from the dobe world. Not sure how this compares to other breeds though.

Ear crops can be done at the latest at 12 weeks. Sometimes people get away with doing it later (a week or two).

Pit Bulls are different. You have much shorter crops (military crops) so there is no taping involved. You still want it done early, but any formed cariladge at 12 weeks is less of a worry if you don't have to post ears.

As far as docking goes.

At that age it is no longer a dock. It is called an amputation, and much more painful for the dog.

The tails are normally done at around 2-3 days old. 
Everything is formed in the tail now, I see no problem with doing it at 12 weeks but some may.

Its just one more surgery though...

When looking at doing an ear crop make sure you get references. Ear cropping is a dying trade. Less and less vets know how to properly cut an ear, while more and more are doing it without proper knowledge behind it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

And again, pit bull dogs do NOT get their tals done. Dobes, boxers, spaniels....that's a different story. I believe it's required for show conformation


----------



## DobeDude (Jul 25, 2013)

redog said:


> And again, pit bull dogs do NOT get their tals done. Dobes, boxers, spaniels....that's a different story. I believe it's required for show conformation


You are very correct.

I have never seen a pit that was docked. I have seen many with a military crop, and I think it is a very good, and very functioning look.

Here is a list of breeds most commonly cropped and or docked.
http://classic.akc.org/pdfs/canine_legislation/NY_action_center_2006/cropanddock_breeds_0506.pdf

Its not required per say for conformation, but your unlikely to win much.
It is part of Doberman's breed standard, along with a lot of dogs on that list.

There is nothing wrong with owning an all natural or a c/d in my opinion.
All my dogs (except my foster) are C/D, and those traits are very functional from rips, hemorrhaging, tears, ect.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome thanks. 
I will defineately make the drive if he is good at it


----------



## RyanB (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. 
I will definitely leave her tail alone.
Kinda feel like a Donkey now that I think about it.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

RyanB said:


> Thanks.
> I will definitely leave her tail alone.
> Kinda feel like a Donkey now that I think about it.


Nah don't feel that way! It's basic breed knowledge and we all started somewhere.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

RyanB said:


> Awesome thanks.
> I will defineately make the drive if he is good at it


I am quite pleased now that I have her home and I can now say that I recommend the vet that did Lucy's crop. I'll PM you the info.


----------



## gucci<33 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Helppp need vet info asap*



Carriana said:


> I am quite pleased now that I have her home and I can now say that I recommend the vet that did Lucy's crop. I'll PM you the info.


im trying to find a vet close by to do my puppys ear cropping i got my last dog done in surrey bc but a little to far rite now what is the vet in renton if you could please send me there info i am trying to get her done asap before its too late 
thank youu


----------



## stevespe (Oct 11, 2013)

*docked tail*

Would think a pit with a docked tail would look odd. I have a pit/heeler mix with a docked tail but I didn't do it. got her that way. But her tail is fat...lol....I call it her stubby. A thin tail cropped would seem a bit odd I think.


----------

